# genkernel 3.4.10 kernel 2.6.28 with LVM + LUKS doesn't boot

## deltaecho

Every time I try to boot, I get this error message:

 *Quote:*   

> !! The filesystem mounted at /dev/mapper/gentoo-root does not appear to be a valid /, try again
> 
> !! Could not find the root device in .
> 
> Please specify another value : or press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip
> ...

 

Neither recompiling the kernel manually nor with genkernel helps.  Entering '/dev/loop0' at the prompt gives me the message "Mounting root...", but the process hangs there.  My menu.lst entry looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux (2.6.28-tuxonice-r1)
> 
> root   (hd0,9)
> 
> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.28-tuxonice-r1 init=/linuxrc udev dolvm root=/dev/mem0 real_root=/dev/mapper/gentoo-root vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap
> ...

 

...and my fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>
> 
> /dev/mapper/swap                swap            swap            sw              0 0
> 
> /dev/mapper/gentoo-root         /               ext4            noatime,extents,data=writeback 0 1
> ...

 

My /(root) partition is currently an LVM logical volume formatted ext4 (with an ext2 /boot partition), but mounting it as ext3 and relocating it to an actual partition doesn't help.  My initrd was built with genkernel, but I've also tried building one with a script I got from here, which errorred out with a message my ext4 partition wasn't extent-enabled and to use tune2fs (which I did, but it didn't work).  Trying to use my ArchLinux kernel+initrd doesn't help either -- not that I expected it to, I just wanted to see if it would work -- and I cannot find a solution to the problem.

I have read that genkernel 3.4.10 has some issues, and that downgrading to 3.4.9 has worked for some people, but running 'emerge -av =sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.9'  gives me the message:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.9".

 

Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I may fix this?  Currently, I don't have any problems mounting my Gentoo partitions via chroot, but would really like to actually boot into it.

Would manually creating an initrd help?  I've never built one, but would like to learn how to.

----------

## smerf

Do you still have this problem?

genkernel 3.4.9-r12 version is in sabayon overlay... should work

Do you REALLY need to have / on LVM?

IMO it only adds unnecessary complexity.

----------

